# Weight of 18" Detroit Wheels?



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anybody have any information on these, or have a loose one that can be weighed? My impression is that they are pretty hefty...


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

like 28lbs they are heavy but strong


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

I have no doubt they are strong, but these cars only make 200HP, 250 with the typical Stage I, so the only failure is going to be the bead from a pothole strike.

Given that it's pretty easy to find 17-18" wheels under 18lbs for under $200, it would seem like a nice upgrade to handling to take 10lbs off each wheels unsprung weight. The angular momentum doesn't really matter much I suspect because it's so easy to spin these wheels free of traction...my Stage I will break free in 3rd gear at 3500-4000 RPM.


----------

